# Need A New Camera



## skidude (Jul 28, 2008)

Alright guys, here's my situation. I'm not very experienced with cameras and I don't really know the ins and outs of one. I need a camera before I go off to college, and I want a good one which is able to capture the most amount of detail possible. I want to be able to take some really dramatic outdoor nature pictures, since that's what I love the most. I'm leaning towards one of the point-and-shoot cameras due to my budget (around $300) and lack of experience with cameras. I've looked around and came down to 2 choices, I just want opinions on which is better. Suggestions for different cameras are also welcome!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830180146

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830113076


----------



## MBGraphics (Jul 28, 2008)

If you had to chose between those 2, I would go with the Nikon 

But this is better than both 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830170160

It's a great camera, a friend of mine has an older model and absolutly loves it.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 28, 2008)

Can you spend $315?  The Canon S5 IS is a fantastic camera, I have the S3 IS and it's one of the best P&S cameras IMO.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120207


----------



## MBGraphics (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, definatly go for that if you can afford it, if not, go with the Kodak I listed, cant go wrong with either one.
and if you dont want anything as "big" as those two, go with the Nikon you posted .


----------



## skidude (Jul 28, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];1034554 said:
			
		

> Can you spend $315?  The Canon S5 IS is a fantastic camera, I have the S3 IS and it's one of the best P&S cameras IMO.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120207



Yeah I can do $315. I like that camera, plus I've heard good things about Canon. Any reason why it's better than the Nikon or the Kodak?


----------



## MBGraphics (Jul 28, 2008)

Im not sure of all of them, but the lense quality is better especially throughout the zoom range. The burst mode is better, has a few more features i believe.
Definatly worth it for the few extra dollars


----------



## skidude (Jul 28, 2008)

I think im gonna buy one tonight. Maybe with a new camera I might have actually a glimmer of hope to win a photo tourney


----------



## Geoff (Jul 28, 2008)

skidude said:


> I think im gonna buy one tonight. Maybe with a new camera I might have actually a glimmer of hope to win a photo tourney


To give you an idea of what the S3 IS can do, which is basically identical except for being 6MP vs 8MP, here are some sample pictures:



















































All of those are unedited as well.


----------



## skidude (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh man.... /drool 

That's exactly what I want. Ordering now haha


----------



## Geoff (Jul 28, 2008)

haha!  It's an excellent camera, it has lots of manual options to tweak so if you want to move up to a DSLR, then you can mess around with the settings on the S5 as it is an SLR-Like camera.


----------



## skidude (Jul 28, 2008)

Before I order it, is it worth picking up rechargeable batteries?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817355008


----------



## Geoff (Jul 28, 2008)

Absolutely, the camera lasts MUCH, MUCH longer with Ni-MH batteries.  2700mAh is pretty good IIRC, I believe the ones I use are around that as well.  However $45 is a lot of money, I bought some Energizer's at Target for around $20-$30.  Newegg seems to be overpriced when it comes to batteries.


----------



## skidude (Jul 28, 2008)

Sweet, I'll look around and try to find a cheaper combo.


----------



## skidude (Jul 28, 2008)

Ordered. Thanks for the help Geoff and MB.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 28, 2008)

I was just looking on Target's website, and this is the same charger I use for $10: http://www.target.com/ENERGIZER-B-QUICK-CHARGER/dp/B0000UUR6C/ref=sc_ri_2/601-4815750-4512126

I couldn't find Energizer batteries on the web, but these look good for the price ($12): http://www.target.com/Duracell-Rech...ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:AA batteries&page=1

So a total of $22 for a charger and 4 AA 2700mAh rechargeable batteries.


----------



## MBGraphics (Jul 28, 2008)

No problem man 
Enjoy


----------



## Irishwhistle (Jul 29, 2008)

skidude said:


> Yeah I can do $315. I like that camera, plus I've heard good things about Canon. Any reason why it's better than the Nikon or the Kodak?



I know you already bought the Canon, but I've found that Canon point and shoots (which is what you got) are better than Nikon or Kodak point and shoots... I especially hate some of the Kodak models. And then I prefer Nikon DSLRs over Canon DSLRs. Of course Nikon and Canon are BOTH really good so it's really a matter of preference... now Kodak is another story.


----------



## skidude (Jul 29, 2008)

If I was to get a DSLR I would most certainly buy a Nikon.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 29, 2008)

skidude said:


> If I was to get a DSLR I would most certainly buy a Nikon.


Why do you say that?


----------



## skidude (Jul 30, 2008)

I've heard from review websites and from people I know who like photography that Nikon are an amazing company.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 30, 2008)

You should also read reviews from unbiased reviewers that compare Canon and Nikon, Nikon is a great company but the Canon Rebel series is an excellent camera.  You can see several sample pictures on the Canon forum here: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/


----------



## Geoff (Jul 30, 2008)

This is also somewhat relevant, the first photo was taken with my Canon S3 IS using the full auto mode.  The second photo was taken with the Canon Rebel XSi under "P" mode, saved as a RAW, and then edited using Photoshop's RAW editor.

Canon S3 IS - Auto:






Canon XSi - P (Edited):






Just to show you a small piece of the capability you have with a DSLR.

EDIT:  That was just a quick edit, the saturation is a bit high, oh well.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jul 30, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];1035650 said:
			
		

> You should also read reviews from unbiased reviewers that compare Canon and Nikon, Nikon is a great company but the Canon Rebel series is an excellent camera.  You can see several sample pictures on the Canon forum here: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/



Wow 

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=544397

That simply ^ amazed me, excellent quality!


----------



## MBGraphics (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, yeah, LordV is a great Macro photographer.

Go into the lenses section, then go into lense sample archive, check out the Canon MPE65...Simply amazing photos in there.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jul 30, 2008)

Macro never stops amazing me!


----------



## Geoff (Jul 30, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Wow
> 
> http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=544397
> 
> That simply ^ amazed me, excellent quality!


----------



## MBGraphics (Jul 30, 2008)

Just think OMEGA, With a set of Kenko Extention tubes on your XSi, you can get pics almost that good 
I'll hopfully be picking my set up pretty soon


----------



## Geoff (Jul 30, 2008)

MBGraphics said:


> Just think OMEGA, With a set of Kenko Extention tubes on your XSi, you can get pics almost that good
> I'll hopfully be picking my set up pretty soon


haha, that would be awesome, too bad Newegg doesn't sell them


----------



## skidude (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh my...... that is just unreal.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jul 30, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## MBGraphics (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats taken with the MPE-65, an $800 lense 
Macro is always fun and entertaining


----------



## skidude (Jul 31, 2008)

Just got the camera today, opened it up and fooled around with it. There are so many settings I have to learn how to use, it's quite intimidating actually.


----------



## MBGraphics (Jul 31, 2008)

Haha, it's ok thats completly normal.
You will get used to it quickly.
I might also suggest going here and reading up on some of the sticky's and How To's: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php

That site helped me a LOT when I first got started, I still get some interesting tips from it 

Congrates on the purchase and enjoy!


----------



## skidude (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the link, looking at it now


----------



## MBGraphics (Jul 31, 2008)

No problem, im sure it will help lots


----------



## skidude (Jul 31, 2008)

Just some quick pictures I took while fiddling with the manual settings. I love black and white, so bear with me


----------



## Punk (Aug 1, 2008)

skidude said:


> I've heard from review websites and from people I know who like photography that Nikon are an amazing company.



Yes, Nikon used to be the diesel of the 80s (bad company) but is now one of the best.

I am fully satisfied with my D40, and I'll probably stay with Nikon for my next cameras.


----------

